

Four Squared Signs You Are a Foursquare Addict - derekc
http://blog.louisgray.com/2010/05/four-squared-signs-you-are-foursquare.html

======
moolave
1\. When you have time to reach your destination, you decide to take detours
so you can check-in at a favorite place of your choice.

